# Bobke mentioned East Bay in Vuelta coverage today



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Watching Stage 19 of the Vuelta today and at one point Christian Vande Velde and Bob Roll were talking about California and Bobke mentioned how great the riding in East Bay is...


----------

